# Apple Snail Help: Does my apple snail have mantle collaspe?! Please Help!!



## GNWCO12 (Oct 31, 2013)

I've had my apple snail since Black Friday this year. I recently moved him to a 125 gallon with 2 ghost shrimp, and 5 fancy guppy. He was doing fine the first 4 days but now he has been moving sluggishly and exiting his shell in an awkward way. He is still eating and every now and then will glide around the tank. He used to do it all the time but now he rarely does it. Also on his left side opposite of his penis sheath it looks like a flap of mantle (I'm assuming) is bent down in a "u" shape. Please look at the pictures below. I have currently moved him to a smaller, shallower container within the 125 gallon tank and am freezing some snail gel food, he will not eat cuttle bone by itself so I crushed it with baby food, fish food, and algae wafers. Please help! I've really gotten attached to this big fella. My tank has been set up for 2 weeks, I use Prime to condition the water, Leaf Zone for the moss and plants, and have been using Stability to accelerate the nitrogen cycle in the tank. (P.S.- I had another snail but it died a few days ago, I'm not sure what caused it's death)


----------

